# My apologies - might be the wrong forum? Seek to learn what Mac OS iterations Lightroom 5 is compatible with?



## resqdogz (Mar 12, 2022)

I bit the bullet and subscribed at Adobe for annual access to contemporary iterations of Photoshop and Lightroom...

Now plan to offer my Lightroom 5 DVD to those still on Catalina or earlier Mac OS's, but have seen intimations that LR5 might be compatible with Big Sur: Does anyone have definitive knowledge of which Mac OS's LR5 IS actually compatible with?

Thank you!

Steve

Apologies if this is the incorrect forum to ask for this help...


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2022)

None of the 64 bit MacOS versions are compatible with the LR5 start up app. 

I would suggest that your DVD is not worth the effort to even try to give away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 12, 2022)

*MacOS 10.14 Mojave*, the version of the Mac operating system before the new macOS Catalina, is the last version that supports 32-bit software.
Anything later than 10.14 and you cannot install Lr5. (A 'Mac person' might set me 'straight' if I am wrong!)
It is also well beyond its 'use by date' with no support from Adobe (or the forums, for that matter!). Released in 2013 it is far behind in compatibility with current systems.
Selling Lr5 to another would be taking advantage of the un-suspecting.
Lightroom-Classic is the way forward.


----------



## resqdogz (Mar 12, 2022)

clee01l said:


> None of the 64 bit MacOS versions are compatible with the LR5 start up app.
> 
> I would suggest that your DVD is not worth the effort to even try to give away.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response!
Actually, the installer disc specifies 64-bit OS, and it's running perfectly under Catalina (64-bit exclusive)...
There are a number of recent sales at eBay in the $80~$100 range, from buyers seeking the last physical media iteration of LR - to run on their older systems...


----------



## resqdogz (Mar 12, 2022)

Rob_Cullen said:


> *MacOS 10.14 Mojave*, the version of the Mac operating system before the new macOS Catalina, is the last version that supports 32-bit software.
> Anything later than 10.14 and you cannot install Lr5. (A 'Mac person' might set me 'straight' if I am wrong!)
> It is also well beyond its 'use by date' with no support from Adobe (or the forums, for that matter!). Released in 2013 it is far behind in compatibility with current systems.
> Selling Lr5 to another would be taking advantage of the un-suspecting.
> Lightroom-Classic is the way forward.


Thanks, Rob,, but it turns out it's running just fine under Catalina (64-bit exclusive) - and there're a number of willing buyers hoping to score a DVD iteration (non-subscription), even if it requires an older OS to operate... I used to fall into that category, but begrudgingly popped for an annual subscription to PS/LR at Adobe!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 12, 2022)

Last month I found I had an old LR5 download in my archives, so I tried to install it....which it did without any problem. I'm running Big Sur and I have no explanation as to why it installed OK....but it did.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2022)

resqdogz said:


> Thanks, Rob,, but it turns out it's running just fine under Catalina (64-bit exclusive) - and there're a number of willing buyers hoping to score a DVD iteration (non-subscription), even if it requires an older OS to operate... I used to fall into that category, but begrudgingly popped for an annual subscription to PS/LR at Adobe!



LR 5 will also run under the latest versions of MacOS. The start up app is still a 32 bit app and supposedly (See Jim’s comment above) you can not install LR5 from a DVD to a 64 bit OS. If you have LR5 install and upgrade to a 64 MacOS it will already be installed and continue to run.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## resqdogz (Mar 12, 2022)

clee01l said:


> LR 5 will also run under the latest versions of MacOS. The start up app is still a 32 bit app and supposedly (See Jim’s comment above) you can not install LR5 from a DVD to a 64 bit OS. If you have LR5 install and upgrade to a 64 MacOS it will already be installed and continue to run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can also use the "migration" tool, selecting the application and moving it to Catalina: I have multiple external SSD's configured with High Sierra, Catalina, Big Sur, and Monterey... and have had success in doing so... and believe that - if you have only a single HD and have upgraded to Catalina, it's still possible to migrate from a Time Machine backup (which one should always perform, prior to any system upgrade)!


----------



## resqdogz (Mar 12, 2022)

Jim Wilde said:


> Last month I found I had an old LR5 download in my archives, so I tried to install it....which it did without any problem. I'm running Big Sur and I have no explanation as to why it installed OK....but it did.


Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 13, 2022)

Jim Wilde said:


> Last month I found I had an old LR5 download in my archives, so I tried to install it....which it did without any problem. I'm running Big Sur and I have no explanation as to why it installed OK....but it did.


AFAIK, the problem is the 32 bit licensing part. Did Lr5 already activate online? If not, then that would explain why you can install Lr5, but probably can’t install Lr6…


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 13, 2022)

Johan Elzenga said:


> AFAIK, the problem is the 32 bit licensing part. Did Lr5 already activate online? If not, then that would explain why you can install Lr5, but probably can’t install Lr6…


I don't think it did activate online, in fact I don't recall any sort of registration. When I setup my Mac Mini last year, I restored the Adobe folder in the Library>Application Support from my previous system backup....and that contains the LR4 and LR5 registration files which contain the original serial numbers. The LR5 install obviously detected those, as one would have expected. It would be interesting to remove the LR5 install and those two registration files then try to install again. I may try that sometime.


----------

